# We Can All Dream, Right?



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

This reef tank is simply outstanding. I am sure we all dream of owning a "public aquarium display" size reef one day.

Tank of the Month - February 2006 - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

:BIGcha-ching::BIGcha-ching::BIGcha-ching:


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

My wife is going to kill you... I just got a chub


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! 

WOW, that tank is amazing!


----------



## TheReefJedi (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh...my....


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

WOW! That is pretty amazing


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Pistolero (Dec 23, 2012)

That's super cool that. I wish.


----------

